

Reptyr - Reparent a running program to a new terminal - albertzeyer
https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr

======
albertzeyer
And the related blog entries of the author:

<http://blog.nelhage.com/2011/02/changing-ctty/>

[http://blog.nelhage.com/2011/01/reptyr-attach-a-running-
proc...](http://blog.nelhage.com/2011/01/reptyr-attach-a-running-process-to-a-
new-terminal/)

And related projects:

[http://blog.habets.pp.se/2009/03/Moving-a-process-to-
another...](http://blog.habets.pp.se/2009/03/Moving-a-process-to-another-
terminal)

<http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/neercs>

------
thom
Are there clear reasons to use this over bg and disown in bash?

[edit] Ah, never been unfortunate enough to disown the wrong process, so I
guess I see the need to reparent something now. Cool.

------
dave1010uk
Related: the Ksplice blog has a great post on disown and how to manage
processes:

[http://blog.ksplice.com/2011/03/disown-zombie-children-
and-t...](http://blog.ksplice.com/2011/03/disown-zombie-children-and-the-
uninterruptible-sleep/)

------
derleth
Previous discussion on Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f768r/reptyr_at...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/f768r/reptyr_attach_a_running_process_to_a_new_terminal/)

Also note you need permissive ptrace settings for this to work. The package's
README contains more details.

